# NO sodas



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

I stop sodas drinks, and I lost 5 pounds, now I am trying to get away from bread, this is real hard for me, a bread hog like me


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

Try replacing white bread with whole wheat. You do need whole grains and good carbs.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Good for you, Greenboy! Sodas are hard to stop. I did it last year, not for weight but for bone health. The acid in dark sodas eats the bones. Scary!!!

I agree with Designer. Get away from white bread and eat whole grain wheat bread. My DH is on the South Beach Diet and lost 15 pounds in two weeks by making these changes.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

What I am doing is (at this time) eating white bread every other day, and cereal or oatmeal in the middle, I love oatmeal but make me go and if I have it every day I get"the runs" sorry to be so explicit. Also a lady at work told me to get cracker instead than bread. I am doing what weight watchers do, substitute, is very hard to be in the "food Country" and starving at the same time...:baby04:


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

I did a lot of substitution, and a friend told me to eat crackers when I have a lot of craving for the bread, which I do, yes to stay away from soda is terrible, a guy I know from work started having kidney insufficiency and he was drinking two to three sodas a day sometimes more, the doctor told him "stop the soda or we are going to get you an appointment with the dialysis machine" well his kidneys are not perfect but he is doing a lot better after 6 no soda months. bye GB


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

crackers are just white enriched flour and salt. Not healthy in my opinion. Get a good wholesome whole wheat (read labels.. skip whatever says enriched as first ingredient) It will be good for you. Good wholesomewhole wheat with grains is very good and healthy as long as you eat within moderation. If you give up your most beloved without replacing it with better, you are likely to go back to all your old eating habits within a few months


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If you are "starving" you aren't eating enough protein. Boost the protein, and you won't miss the carbs.


----------

